
Multiplayer Go – Playtest and Feedback - njyx
https://multigogame.wordpress.com/2017/06/15/multiplayer-go-playtest-kit/
======
krzysiek
The board and the rules:
[https://multigogame.files.wordpress.com/2017/06/multiplayerg...](https://multigogame.files.wordpress.com/2017/06/multiplayergo-
playtesting-manual-v1-0.pdf)

------
njyx
Backstory to the game is here:
[https://multigogame.wordpress.com/2017/05/20/multiplayer-
go-...](https://multigogame.wordpress.com/2017/05/20/multiplayer-go-hello-
world/)

~~~
mehdim
AlphaGo is dead... we need BetaGo for this one.

~~~
njyx
Lol: actually that is part of the motivation - create a new family of games
which could be harder than Go. Whether humans will be better though is a whole
other question!

------
kerriohs
Playtest kit looks awesome, can't wait to try it out

------
constion97
Very interesting concept!

